# Costco Special: Saving Private Ryan WW2 Collection



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I had a heads up on this on DVDTalk, and got it confirmed myself by purchasing it even though there was no signage.

6/18-6/20, if you purchase the _Saving Private Ryan_ World War II collection, there is a instant $10 off.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Addendum: The version you get in the WW2 collection has a DTS 5.1 and a Dolby 2.0 audio track. The regular version has a Dolby 5.1 audio track.


----------

